# artist



## SoONicK

Hi,
Can I know the word for "artist" in greek?
I know that it is something like tecnique, but i don't know the exact word.
Thanks


----------



## shawnee

You will find the answer in the WR dictionary at the top of the page.


----------



## SoONicK

Of course, but I don't know the greek language


----------



## Perseas

Hi SoONick, 

From the WR dictionary : _artist = καλλιτέχνης _, 

in a context like that of the example: _This *artist* works in metal, plaster and paints_.


----------



## SoONicK

How can be this translated in my alphabet?


----------



## Perseas

καλλιτέχνης = kalitexnis 
*accent on -e-
*x roughly is pronounced like h in 'hi' .


----------



## SoONicK

Ok very good and thank you so much 
Is this a composite word? If yes, what is "kali" (I hear the assonance for texnis...)?


----------



## apmoy70

SoONicK said:


> Ok very good and thank you so much
> Is this a composite word? If yes, what is "kali" (I hear the assonance for texnis...)?


Hi SoONick,
Historically the six arts--> Painting, sculpture, architecture, music, dancing, photography (now seven if you include cinematography) are called in Greek _Καλές τέχνες_ (kalés téxnes) which translates as _fine arts_.
The person engaged in one of the said arts, is called in Greek καλλιτέχνης, i.e. _fine-artist_.
Τhe kalo-, kali-, kalli-, kallo- parts, suggest something _good, fine_ in Greek (both physically and morally).
Hope it helps


----------



## hatzi13

SoONicK said:


> Ok very good and thank you so much
> Is this a composite word? If yes, what is "kali" (I hear the assonance for texnis...)?



It is kali=good, nice, buono + texnis=art, arte


----------



## SoONicK

Perfect!
Thank you so so much!


----------



## Acestor

Hi. You should actually transliterate this as _callitechnes_. _Calli_ is known from words such as _callisthenics_ or _calligraphy_. _Techn_- can also be found in words such as _technical_. As a matter of fact, someone has created the word _Callitechnic_ (for "artistic") as the name of a company.


----------

